# Opinions on Kahr K9?



## Krab

Went to my local gun shop yesterday and handled a K9. I must say, I really like how easy it is to conceal and the feel of the trigger. Anyone have any personal experience with this pistol? Any input would be appreciated before I make a purchase.


----------



## YFZsandrider

I have a P9, which is the polymer frame version of the same gun. I really like it! It fits in a certain niche that no other gun I have can. The concealability factor of it makes it something I cannot part with. I've got far nicer and better shooting guns, but whenever I think about the open offers I've had from friend who would like it... I just can't part with it. This thing weighs just under 16 oz empty, and is the easiest to tuck in on the way out for a short trip. Plus, I would feel far more comfortable carryng a 9mm of its caacity than an LCP or Keltec.


----------



## Krab

Any difference between the P9 and K9 besides the polymer frame?


----------



## zhurdan

Krab said:


> Any difference between the P9 and K9 besides the polymer frame?


That's a HUGE difference in and of itself. Their polymer pistols have a lot more felt recoil due to less mass, but they aren't unmanageable.

I had a few issues initially with my K98 Elite in .40, but after a good break-in, it works like a champ.


----------



## YFZsandrider

No differences between the K9 and P9 except the poly frame, although as Zhurdan said, that is a very noticeable difference. Although I have never shot a K9, the recoil on my P9 is very reasonable, it not a .40 or .45 Kahr.

The weight of a P9 is 15 oz empty(no mag), while a K9 is 23 oz. That's quite a bit heavier. The thing That I really like about my P9 is that I can mecican carry it, and while just standing... Idon't kow its there. I literally can't feel the weight.


----------



## zhurdan

YFZsandrider said:


> The thing That I really like about my P9 is that I can mecican carry it, and while just standing... Idon't kow its there. I literally can't feel the weight.


Why do you have a Mexican carry it? You're taking jobs away from Americans that could carry it for you. Granted, they'll probably be overweight and more noticeable.:smt082:mrgreen::smt1099

(kidding of course)


----------



## YFZsandrider

zhurdan said:


> Why do you have a Mexican carry it? You're taking jobs away from Americans that could carry it for you. Granted, they'll probably be overweight and more noticeable.:smt082:mrgreen::smt1099
> 
> (kidding of course)


Hahahaha!:mrgreen:

Ya know, shortly after getting the P9, I had Kramer make me an IWB holster for it. I had to wait almost 3 months for the holster and the second I put it on... I said NO. it made the gun twice as thick and felt like a good lump on my side. Since then I have picked up a Clipdraw, but haven't got around to puting it on yet. The Karh is so light and "flat" that I just slip it in my waist at the small of my back, slide it around the side to about 4 o'clock, and it stays there!


----------



## Bisley

I have a K-9, and have also owned two polymer Kahrs. They are all great guns. I like the K-9 best for this reason: All of them are too large for pocket carry, except for the new .380, so, if I'm gonna have to carry on my waist anyway, weight is not that much of a factor. I can carry the K-9 in the same Cross-Breed IWB holster that I use for my 1911, and I can forget I'm wearing because it is that comfortable.

All of them were accurate and dependable after the break-in period.


----------



## Krab

Thank you guys for all your opinions! I ended up purchasing the K9 a while ago at my local shop. I also bought a Galco IWB leather holster intended for a glock, but it fits the K9 as if it were made for it. It was pretty inexpensive to boot! I wore it on my left hip, cross-draw style and it didn't interfere with anything at all, even while driving. :smt023

I guess it really doesn't matter how I intend to carry it though, it'll still be considered "Mexican carry" since I am Mexican-American... :mrgreen: No worries guys, I take no offense to it. :smt1099


----------



## zhurdan

Krab said:


> Thank you guys for all your opinions! I ended up purchasing the K9 a while ago at my local shop. I also bought a Galco IWB leather holster intended for a glock, but it fits the K9 as if it were made for it. It was pretty inexpensive to boot! I wore it on my left hip, cross-draw style and it didn't interfere with anything at all, even while driving. :smt023
> 
> I guess it really doesn't matter how I intend to carry it though, it'll still be considered "Mexican carry" since I am Mexican-American... :mrgreen: No worries guys, I take no offense to it. :smt1099


Glad that you take no offense, as I'm hispanic too. People that get all "assed up" at stuff like that need to pull the cork out and relax. :smt023

Now, as for crossdraw, I'd highly recommend that you dump that unless you're going to be driving all the time. It just adds too many variables to the draw. Basically, you end up potentially sweeping everyone on that side of your body. I used a Galco IWB tuckable when I used to carry the K40. Still accessible while driving, and I woudn't have to sweep anyone if I needed to draw the weapon.

Enjoy your new pistol.


----------



## Krab

Zhurdan, you've got a good point there with having to sweep my arm to the left side of my body in order to draw the pistol. I'll try wearing it on my strong side and see how that feels. Good to see a fellow Hispanic on the board! Time to get this pistol through the break-in period...


----------



## GySgt1811

Krab, not from personal experience, mind you, but through the years I've had 2 veteran LEO's and an FBI agent tell me that cross draw can pose a problem if a BG gets in close enough to dance. The cross draw pistol is presented to them in such a way as to make it easy for them to grab it as the butt of the gun is presented directly to them. I stress that this is not my own experience talking, but the thoughts of guys I trust. Perhaps someone with more knowledge could chime in here. BTW, great choice on the K9. I bought one of the originals back in '94. At least 2.5K rounds through it with nary a burble.

Gunny


----------



## Krab

Thanks for the heads up, Gunny. 

I had one last question for you guys. I remember reading somewhere that this pistol can fire +P rounds without any ill effects. I tried looking for the answer to this question in the manual, but it mentions nothing about types of ammo recommended (except not to use reloads). Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## GySgt1811

The instruction booklet that came with my original K9, back in '94, stressed that the pistol WAS designed to use +P rounds. The original frame and slide were blued steel. I think the current iteration is all stainless. I do not know if that would make a difference. In late '94, I called Kahr and told them that the recoil spring guide rod was beginning to show circular surface marks. They sent me a steel rod to replace the aluminum rod. The product manager at the time called me at work and he said that while the pistol was rated for +P ammo they figured that civilians would not shoot it enough to warrant putting the steel heavy duty rod in civilian guns; they would only place them police purchases. I replaced the aluminum with the steel rod they has sent me at no charge. That was 15 years ago and the little piece is still working just fine. I have no idea if Kahr ever switched to steel recoil spring guide rods for civilian K9's. Got a magnet handy? 

Enjoy that sweet little machine.

Gunny


----------



## Krab

So, I broke in the K9 earlier this afternoon. I shot about 250 rounds through it. It ate up WWB, Blazer Brass, and Federal FMJ rounds without a single hiccup. Recoil is not bad at all, follow up shots are very manageable. I burnt my hand a bit though, what can I say, the frame got pretty hot after about 200 rounds. :mrgreen: Anyways, the recoil is comparable to my 92. I'm thinking that's due to the added mass of the steel frame and the barrel sitting lower on the K9. The trigger feels really nice too. I also called the manufacturer and asked about continual use of +P rounds, and was told by one of the techs that it was just fine to use them. Only thing they recommend is replacing the recoil spring every few thousand rounds. So yeah, it was a pretty nice day at the range with the Kahr, especially since I was the only one there. :mrgreen: Here are a few pics comparing the Kahr to the Beretta for those who are curious.
BTW Gunny, the guide rod on my Kahr is steel. Just checked it with a magnet and it's definetely a ferrous metal.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Nicely done!! ...but better than any of those comparison pictures between the Kahr and your Baretta, get one of the 2 side by side looking at the thickness of each pistol! That's where the real good shot is.


----------



## Krab

YFZsandrider said:


> Nicely done!! ...but better than any of those comparison pictures between the Kahr and your Baretta, get one of the 2 side by side looking at the thickness of each pistol! That's where the real good shot is.


Done! Here's the pic as requested. :smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider

Ahhhh. She's thin, isn't she?!:mrgreen:


----------



## Krab

YFZsandrider said:


> Ahhhh. She's thin, isn't she?!:mrgreen:


Yep! I can hardly tell I'm wearing it after a while. It's a good feeling!


----------

